# Sphodromantis sp.



## ThorEH (Jul 26, 2007)

.






L3-nymphs


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 26, 2007)

cute little guy,

way to go!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome photo! That abdomen makes me want to say that this one is male.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

definatly!


----------



## Red (Jul 27, 2007)

sure its a male, you are lucky cos this specie is partenogenetic.... so the femails coul put oothecaes without male  

regards


----------

